# What Do You Folks Think of This Sword?



## Jonathan Randall (Mar 21, 2006)

What Do You Folks Think of This Sword? I'm thinking of purchasing it (unsharpened) to begin a collection. I had _some _(emphasis on some, i.e., little) training in foil when I was younger, but otherwise, I am a newbie to swords and swordsmanship. I see that this is made of a decent steel for its price of $145.00.

http://www.reliks.com/merchant.ihtml?pid=1287

*DIMENSIONS*InchesBlade Length26 1/2Overall Length32Blade MaterialHigh Carbon 1065/1095Weight1 lb

*Windlass Steelcrafts®*

Learn about Windlass Swords and the big difference between a functional (battle ready) and decorative sword.


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 21, 2006)

Jonathan Randall said:
			
		

> What Do You Folks Think of This Sword? I'm thinking of purchasing it (unsharpened) to begin a collection. I had _some _(emphasis on some, i.e., little) training in foil when I was younger, but otherwise, I am a newbie to swords and swordsmanship. I see that this is made of a decent steel for its price of $145.00.
> 
> http://www.reliks.com/merchant.ihtml?pid=1287
> 
> ...


I'll quote a Fed-Ex commerical... 

ARRRR!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Mar 21, 2006)

Nice looking sword. I dont know much about how good it would be but it would make a nice display piece if nothing else


----------



## HKphooey (Mar 22, 2006)

I think Technopunk would like that!


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 22, 2006)

Looks like a great starter piece so why not if the price does not scare you away buy it.
Terry


----------



## ScottUK (Apr 3, 2006)

Jonathan Randall said:
			
		

> I see that this is made of a decent steel for its price of $145.00.


Not sure if high carbon steel is 'decent'.  As a wallhanger it's pretty enough though...


----------



## Phil Elmore (Apr 3, 2006)

Has the quality of Windlass increased in recent years?  I was under the impression they were not very good at all.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Apr 3, 2006)

Phil Elmore said:
			
		

> Has the quality of Windlass increased in recent years?  I was under the impression they were not very good at all.



About two years ago, I bought Windlass Steels black Shivonna.  There were lots of issues I had with it, so I sent it back for replacement.  Got the replacement in about 2 weeks time, and it was just as bad as the first.  Just got my money back then.

If you have your heart set on a naval cutlass, try out Cold Steels repo of the 1917 US Navy cutlass.  Good weapon there, does cost more though.

Jeff


----------



## Shane Smith (Apr 9, 2006)

That particular MRL isn't too bad.


----------

